# Look for taobao service?



## mifinfojune (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello!
Anyone here wanna shop from China Taobao or Alibaba, but your plans must be delayed because of language barrier, payment terms and shipping problems, and sometimes security?
If you buy several items from different sellers, how can you assemble them into a parcel?


----------

